

Moral decision making in Fallout(3) - anupj
http://gamestudies.org/0902/articles/schulzke

======
anupj
I've just finished playing Fallout3, and was looking for more resources on the
web to enhance my gaming experience when I stumbled upon this thoughtful
article. I think it is a good read, even if you are not a games
designer/developer.

